# Fifa 12 Directx 9 error



## sahil.talafair (Jan 5, 2012)

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f59/d3dx9_41-dll-problem-with-fifa12-604634.html#post3574138

i have received the same problem i.e. d3dx9_41.dll is missing from ur computer help me out

and it is for fifa12 my lappy has window 7, 32bit,intel core i5,ATI mobility radeon graphics


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

Hello and welcome to TSF

download Directx 9.0c from my signature


----------

